# sci-mentor t 120+



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

has anyone tried this product from sci-mentor. its ethyl ether modified test! sounds good but cant find a review anywhere on the net and when i contacted them they said it was their best selling product.hmmm! not quite sure!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

The First Real and Legal Anabolic. T - 120+ contains 1-testosterone tetrahydropyranyl (THP ether). This is the most revolutionary supplement to ever hit the legal bodybuilding market and a compound that we just had to have in the Sci-mentor range.

1- testosterone is one of the strongest steroidal compounds available today. It is backed by amazing scientifically backed data which shows that 1-testosterone is over 700% more anabolic than the anabolic steroid testosterone and has a longer effective lifespan.

Its anabolic activity is prolonged for increased muscle growth and strength.

To further the enhancement of the oral bio-availability of 1-testosterone, Sci-Mentor Performance Nutrition (SMPN) have incorporated the latest fat emulsifying technology (Ether-Modification) to make the steroidal compound more effective at bypassing the liver in the first pass. This yields a higher percentage of 1-testosterone in the blood stream in preparation for the androgen receptors.

Please note: This product formula is very potent. It is not suitable for, nor do we recommend IOC tested athletes use it.

INGREDIENTS

17 Hydroxyandrost-1-ene-3-one-Ether

120mg

Other Ingredients:

Micro Crystalline Cellulose

CLA (conjucated linoleic acid)

Zinc.

CONTAINS 120mg OF 1-TESTOSTERONE

(THP ETHER) PER CAPSULE.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

700% more effective that testosterone!!!! hhhmmmmmmm!


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah it just sounds to good to be true. if its legal and that good how come every1 isnt on it. would be good to hear from some1 who has tried it! and i guess you work for sci-mentor do you nick500. you did say "we had to have this product in our range"?


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

1-testosterone is a pretty decent compound, its very hard to get a good delivery system for it, the best way at the present is to make it into an injectable.

Maybe this is a breakthrough but i doubt it, sounds like very muddled science to me.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

well i was reading about a roid that is very similar in the way it is absorbed. because of the ether mod it is absorbed through the lympthatic system(i think thats what they called it) rather than through the digestive system. the problem is that the amount ending up in your blood stream can vary so much from day to day you are never really "on it" if that makes sense. im no scientist :shock:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

kruz said:


> yeah it just sounds to good to be true. if its legal and that good how come every1 isnt on it. would be good to hear from some1 who has tried it! and i guess you work for sci-mentor do you nick500. you did say "we had to have this product in our range"?


lol

its just info pasted from a google search

nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

sci-mentor are an extremly good company and i would say that all the products are made to the highest of standards


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

why jackamo/>

nick


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well next thing you know they'll have "Sci-mentor Jackamo Approved Supplementation" on their labels!

When you saw their manufacturing plant what impressed you so much Jack?

The guy who owns the company was involved with a company called Biohazard who I was a rep for before starting Extreme. I've looked at all the fomulas and ingredients and don't see anything startling, many new ethyl this and ester that but no REAL science to back it up.

They are going for it with a real hardcore marketing approach and some people will get into that mindset regarding the company and believe they are the "new" hardcore company.

This is exactly how Biohazard was when I worked with them too.

Don't know about T120, if you want to use test go and get some. When someone tells you a legal product is better than gear and it sounds too good to be true, it usually means it is.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i agree extreme.

jackamo seems to love sci mentor, are they paying you to say that dude?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

you no what, i have never even heard of sci mentor until this post.


----------



## finephysique (Dec 20, 2005)

Sci-mentor sponsor quite a few Northern Ireland bodybuilders as well as Mike Sheridan. I have tried their stuff but are seriously overpriced and the protein is very hard to get down.

They also used to own a certain pharmaceutical company, whose quality is very questionable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

Extreme. said:


> Well next thing you know they'll have "Sci-mentor Jackamo Approved Supplementation" on their labels!
> 
> When you saw their manufacturing plant what impressed you so much Jack?
> 
> ...


haha extreme u tlk outa ur ass!! I dont get payed by sci-mentor im not a rep for them, i just happen 2 train with a few of the people that wrk close 2 the guy that owns sci-mentor.

O and nick take ur head outa ur ass!!! ive only ever said 2 small things ever on this bord 2 do with sci-mentor!!

this forums s**t, hence this is my last post.

hope you all have a gd bitch about this as u lot have nothing els 2 do in ur life!!!!!!!!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

awesome, good to see you leave. you bring nothing to this board anyway

toodaloo

nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

man someones been takein to much s**t pmsl

and since when has any thing ligit been better than the black market stuff weather its roids or any thing??thats why its on the black market from my point of veiw!!!! :wink:


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah rigth extreme. I wanna get my hands on some real gear but thats the hard part. just holding tight trying to get myself known so i can access the trusted sources area!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

expect to wait 2 - 3 months of regular posting AT LEAST to gain access

nick


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

jackamo said:


> Extreme. said:
> 
> 
> > Well next thing you know they'll have "Sci-mentor Jackamo Approved Supplementation" on their labels!
> ...


Merry Xmas dude :mrgreen:


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

thanks nick! merry christmas


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

It'll not be the same without Jackamo, I used to enjoy getting a laugh at his posts, he knew F**k all but posted as if he knew what he was talking about, he was a danger to anyone looking for advice they could go and use. Imagine logging in for the first time and reading something he had posted, it would put you off the board for life!

I hope he got that long awaited dictionary and the Speak and Spell he obviously never got for Xmas.


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Extreme. said:


> It'll not be the same without Jackamo, I used to enjoy getting a laugh at his posts, he knew F**k all but posted as if he knew what he was talking about, he was a danger to anyone looking for advice they could go and use. Imagine logging in for the first time and reading something he had posted, it would put you off the board for life!
> 
> I hope he got that long awaited dictionary and the Speak and Spell he obviously never got for Xmas.


 :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## smythe (Mar 20, 2006)

these tabs contain

17 Hydroxyandrost-1-ene-3-one-Ether

the same as the san t100's which are no longer in production

these are in essence pro hormones

i took these and got excellent steriodal gains + the side effects with them

but they work..

end of

s


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

This is an odd post to begin with Smythe, what made you dig this one up for starters?


----------



## smythe (Mar 20, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> This is an odd post to begin with Smythe, what made you dig this one up for starters?


i was doing a search and came across the post and registered to lyk what the stuff is like from a actuall tester !!!

smythe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what gains did you experiance??


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok... I know it's an old post...

And yes I'm sponsored by Sci-Mentor...

A guy in my gym is doing the Body For Life challenge(in his last week, in the last 10 guys picked for the final) & uses T120+: he has never used AS & swear by this product... Despite the price he's still buying the product so I guess it works for him...


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

lol at Big Mac :lol:

I will be trying the 1-test from sci-mentor in a few months time, so I hope this stuff is good  :wink:


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

It doesn't really matter who they sponsor, all that does is ensure people say the stuff is good, any sponsored athletes opinion counts for nothing as it is paid for.

Sci Mentor and any other company who say any of their products are "backed by amazing scientifically backed data which shows that 1-testosterone is over 700% more anabolic than the anabolic steroid testosterone and has a longer effective lifespan", are full of sh1t.

1. I'd love to see the science.

2. I do not believe an oral product can possibly last in your system longer than an intramuscular injection. They don't state they are meaning orals.

3. How revolutionary can it be? Pro Hormones have been around for ages.

Sci-Mentor will appeal to those who are impressed by their advertising, its the same principal as Muscletech but on a smaller level.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not paid for it... Although that would be great :lol:


----------



## smythe (Mar 20, 2006)

what you have to understand

not everyone can use illegal drug's...

and have to stick to the legal scene...

the main gains i had with these were incresed strength & muscle size within a week...

allthough claims of no side effects are slightly inacurate..

side effects experienced were...

chest acne

regular urinating (enlarged protrate?)

insomnia if taken late afternoon

excess earwax causing blockages

smythe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

smythe said:


> the main gains i had with these were incresed strength & muscle size within a week...


this is some great gains that after only 7 days you experienced strength and muscle gains big enough to detect only a few AAS can make this claim..



smythe said:


> allthough claims of no side effects are slightly inacurate..
> 
> side effects experienced were...
> 
> ...


how did you evaluate the size of your prostate??

what length of time did these side effects take place??



smythe said:


> what you have to understand
> 
> not everyone can use illegal drug's...
> 
> and have to stick to the legal scene...


yes we do understand this but your claims above seem far fetched for a legal natural substance...

because the main ingredient in this product is 17 Hydroxyandrost-1-ene-3-one-Ether or to give it its other name 1-testosterone after doing a little search i found this snippet on this substance...

Reasonably what one can expect from the use of 1-testosterone is moderate to good gains, which can probably be enhanced with the addition of an aromatizing prohormone. Usually the product will impart a harder, denser, perhaps even leaner physique on its user while never disappointing the gains it provides. Since, at least legally, it's the most potent thing for muscle growth apart from food. The user should be aware, however, that this *is a steroid*, which can never be used for more than 6-8 weeks on end, without an equally long or longer period off, because *it will suppress natural testosterone secretion in the body*. It's also advised that you have a good grasp of nutrition prior to using any product of this kind. This is not only imperative in achieving the maximum in terms of size, but also in keeping that size during the post-cycle period of *depressed natural testosterone levels.*

now the claim you make above



smythe said:


> what you have to understand
> 
> not everyone can use illegal drug's...
> 
> and have to stick to the legal scene...


is a little confusing as this is not a legal substance by every sense of the word...as even on the sci-mentor website they say this...



Sci-Mentor said:


> Please note: This product formula is very potent. It is not suitable for, nor do we recommend IOC tested athletes use it.


if this was legal why would it not be recommended to IOC tested athletes as i think you could say the same about D/bol.... 

don't get me wrong i am not on a witch hunt but i just believe that all the facts should be known about a product when claims of increased muscle size and strength appear after just 1 week...


----------



## smythe (Mar 20, 2006)

> if this was legal why would it not be recommended to IOC tested athletes as i think you could say the same about D/bol....


lets say your scanning a shelf for suppliments you see the above you will think its gotta be good right?

also dbol is a class c drug 1 testosterone is not..



> how did you evaluate the size of your prostate??
> 
> what length of time did these side effects take place??


this was just a guess as i was going for a piss all the time ??? but it was a few weeks for the sides to come on the insomnia was the first one i noticed but can be avoided if not taken late afternoon...



> this is some great gains that after only 7 days you experienced strength and muscle gains big enough to detect only a few AAS can make this claim..


muscle gains may have been a couple of weeks but strength was def in a week more weight or reps...

if i was not random drug tested at work id be using dbol ect but is illigal and cannot be purchased off the shelf .....

smythe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

smythe said:


> this was legal why would it not be recommended to IOC tested athletes as i think you could say the same about D/bol....
> 
> lets say your scanning a shelf for suppliments you see the above you will think its gotta be good right?
> 
> also dbol is a class c drug 1 testosterone is not..


i don't understand what you are saying.... granted Dbol is a class C drug but don't you think when you mention it is legal you should also mention that if you are a tested athlete this would not be a good thing to use?



> this is some great gains that after only 7 days you experienced strength and muscle gains big enough to detect only a few AAS can make this claim..
> 
> muscle gains may have been a couple of weeks but strength was def in a week more weight or reps...


so to get it straight then your initial claims of seeing muscle gains within one week where actually false...

what amount of strength are we talking about as there is plenty of evidence to support this reaction it is called the placebo effect..

just out of intrest how are you planning to restore natural test levels once you have finished the course?? as this supplement clearly suppresses HPTA?


----------



## smythe (Mar 20, 2006)

> i don't understand what you are saying.... granted Dbol is a class C drug but don't you think when you mention it is legal you should also mention that if you are a tested athlete this would not be a good thing to use?


point taken..



> so to get it straight then your initial claims of seeing muscle gains within one week where actually false...
> 
> what amount of strength are we talking about as there is plenty of evidence to support this reaction it is called the placebo effect..


ive taken alot of pills that should have placebo effect i.e. tribulas/san attitude/ect none had any real effects... but 17 Hydroxyandrost-1-ene-3-one-Ether worked... harder muscles (i missed that out)

70llb increase on bench within 3-4 weeks smaller increases within 10 days i would say.... no notes taken but you can tell unusuall increases in every exersize...

smythe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fair one...

i have researched this product over the last 2 days and yes it does hold promise.

not sure about the fact that it can and will suppress natty test levels and unless i have missed it this is not mentioned on the bottle...

sorry for the questions but i just think that more needs to be said about a product other than "yea this stuff is awesome" if you get my drift.

now the members can make an informed decision when the come to choose a product of this type...

Paul..


----------



## mentormuscle (Dec 7, 2008)

Any able to advise if hgh produces elevated blood pressure?


----------

